# Windows 11 is coming.



## kburra (Jun 24, 2021)

I think I will stick with Win10, too much to learn all over again, anyway if want to can check if your PC is compatible>
See here.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 24, 2021)

I will probably wait a month, or two, to see if there are any reports of problems.  Then, if the upgrade is free, I will take the plunge.  My system is compatible, and learning some new stuff will give me something to pass the time in the Winter months....if the upgrade comes late this year.


----------



## kburra (Jun 24, 2021)

Don M. said:


> I will probably wait a month, or two, to see if there are any reports of problems.  Then, if the upgrade is free, I will take the plunge.  My system is compatible, and learning some new stuff will give me something to pass the time in the Winter months....if the upgrade comes late this year.


Yes is free, and a few months yet before is available.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 24, 2021)

I wouldn't mind the updates if I still had audio output after. Tried all the little tricks for that and nothing worked.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 24, 2021)

I wanted to stay with 7 when Windows came out. Microsoft and me have opposing ideas of improvement.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 25, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I wanted to stay with 7 when Windows came out. Microsoft and me have opposing ides of improvement.


I wanted to stay with 7 too. I will not update to 11 on my own. Need to check and see if I am on auto updates.


----------



## HarryHawk (Jun 25, 2021)

My wife has a Chromebook and I run Linux on my laptop.  I have Windows 10 on my desktop.  I've been thinking about migrating the desktop to Linux as well.


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm using Windows 10. There are still people using Windows 7. 

I'm not going to switch to a new operating system immediately, and maybe not until I get a new computer. I'd like to see what happens with Windows 11 first.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 25, 2021)

I haven't used Windows in many years now and never will again.


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I haven't used Windows in many years now and never will again.



What are you using, @katlupe?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 25, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> My wife has a Chromebook and I run Linux on my laptop.  I have Windows 10 on my desktop.  I've been thinking about migrating the desktop to Linux as well.


Microsoft Windows really has nothing of substance to offer. Linux makes security the "default", and has endless options for configuration to personal needs.
I would be interested in downloading and trying out a beta or developers version of Windows 11, if offered.  But, from what I've read it sounds like it's just going to be offered as an upgrade for an existing Windows 10 installation.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 25, 2021)

My system isn't compatible with Windows 11 for some reason. The compatibility scan didn't say why. I guess that would have been too much trouble.


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

Irwin said:


> My system isn't compatible with Windows 11 for some reason. The compatibility scan didn't say why. I guess that would have been too much trouble.



Irwin, where/how did you do the scan?


----------



## chic (Jun 25, 2021)

I thought windows was supposed to end with windows 10 and just install updates every so often?


----------



## Nathan (Jun 25, 2021)

chic said:


> I thought windows was supposed to end with windows 10 and just install updates every so often?


That is what Microsoft originally said, so the Win 11 edition was a surprise.


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

chic said:


> I thought windows was supposed to end with windows 10 and just install updates every so often?



That's what they said. Now there are articles about Windows 11 coming soon.

Microsoft announces Windows 11: Here is what you need to know
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...ces-windows-11-here-is-what-you-need-to-know/

Windows 11 is free, but your CPU might not be officially supported
https://www.theverge.com/2021/6/25/...dows-11-cpu-support-tpm-hardware-requirements

I'm going to go check whether our machines will suffice. Not sure I'd upgrade now, though. If the hard drive has to be wiped, I don't want to have to reinstall all those programs.


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

Ugh. I don't like the centered Start button. What's that all about? What's wrong with it being aligned to the left?

From *Microsoft announces Windows 11: Here is what you need to know*
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-11#pchealthcheck
Windows 10 continues to be a great version of Windows. We have committed to supporting Windows 10 through October 14, 2025.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2021)

It could be one big joke.....stay tuned.


----------



## chic (Jun 25, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> It could be one big joke.....stay tuned.


I hope so. I hate windows period.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 25, 2021)

Heck, I'm still on Win 7 and it works well for all my needs. Wish I had the nerve to bite the bullet and switch to Linux. But I have so many files and so much user-installed software that switching to any new computer or operating system would be a headache. 

What sounds great, if I read correctly, is that Win 11 will have the ability to run Android apps.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 25, 2021)

If this is true, I'll wait 6 months or right to the end of the free update to install it.  I'm old but I still "Like" to learn new things.  I'm bald for a reason.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 25, 2021)

I found out why my system isn't Windows 11 compatible. Win11 requires a TPM (Trusted Platform Module) chip, which computers made before 2016 don't have, but there's a way to get around that by enabling TPM firmware.

I'm going to wait a few months. The current release is no doubt laden with bugs.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 25, 2021)

My favourite Windows was Windows 95.  After that it was one rip off after another.  I hate windows with their constant updates.  I know I should have "robbed the bank" and bought an Apple.  Too bad and maybe too late.


----------



## kburra (Jun 25, 2021)

Devi said:


> Irwin, where/how did you do the scan?


On the original post,go to that website and download the small app,then it will scan your PC and tell you if your PC had the right specs to accept Win11?


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

kburra said:


> On the original post,go to that website and download the small app,then it will scan your PC and tell you if your PC had the right specs to accept Win11?


Ah, okay. I had found and downloaded it, but haven't run it yet. Thanks.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Windows XP was my first experience with computers.  I thought XP was perfect for my needs.  I currently use Windows 7 and don't want to upgrade and didn't to 8, 8.1, nor 10.  

Microsoft kept trying to force the upgrade to 8 and I kept stopping it.  Eventually I thought maybe I shouldn't fight "progress" and let it install, 48 hours later it still hadn't installed, so I made the bold decision (bold to me) to ignore the scare tactics about security and kept 7 in my computer. 

I sometimes have to use someone else's laptop which has 10 and I don't like it.

I will have to see what this Linux is about.  I am not altogether technically inclined.  When something goes wrong, I search and see if that info helps.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 26, 2021)

Devi said:


> What are you using, @katlupe?


I use the Ubuntu operating system on Linux.


----------



## Devi (Jun 26, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I use the Ubuntu operating system on Linux.


Ah, okay -- thanks.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 26, 2021)

It appears that Windows 11 requires a motherboard with a TPM (trusted platform module) installed.  That "feature" has only been installed on processors made in the past 4 or 5 years....which means that millions of current PC's may have issues with W11.  My PC is about 8 years old, works great, and doesn't have a TPM.  I generally try to stay updated on all the latest software, but if W11 requires that I need to buy a new PC, I may join the legions who still use W7, or Linux, etc.


----------

